# 9 does due Feb 13-early March



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My does are commercial meat goats, Boer and Kiko and crosses. Only have 1 FF in this group so hoping for an easy kidding season! LOL I expect most of these to kid mid feb but a few might go into March. Here's pics of their backsides and udders...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

....and here is a long bodied doe(Wynter) who is new to me but has kidded before. I was sure she was open till I had her ultrasounded 2 weeks ago. It showed twins! and due at about the same time as the rest! she's on the right in 1st pic


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the Kiko buck they are bred to....


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! Can't wait to see those adorable baby pics.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good! Wishing you easy twin kiddings all around 

Is there a thread for your lambing season?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Is there a thread for your lambing season? [/QUOTE]
Thanks!
No I haven't started a lambing thread yet. Last summer I ended up selling all my sheep except 4 ewe lambs in order to grow my goatherd. I've since regretted that! I sold some really nice ewes for way too cheap! But I do have a new young ram since before Christmas in with the ewe lambs and expecting May lambs. Can't wait for more babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Those are some very nice lookin' goat bottoms! :lolgoat:

I really like the buck, what's his (barn) name?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I call the buck 'Bruno'. He's pure Kiko but is unregistered. I'm excited to see his kids!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Those pictures of Wynter are really, really deceiving! Reminds me that you never quite know what you're going to get, even when you know the due date.
Beautiful girls there!! Looking forward to baby pictures...


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Wynter has kept me guessing ever since I got her a year ago. I saw her bred multiple times last winter/spring but she kept coming back into heat. I did not see her bred this time but wasn't seeing obvious heats anymore. However with no udder or belly growth I was really not expecting the ultrasound to show she's preggo with twins! Now I'm wondering whether she might not have any milk to feed them....I guess I'll deal with it when the time comes.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So I'm a little concerned about Wynter's lack of any udder development. She's supposedly due within a month. Is there anything I can give her to encouragement milk production? The herd together gets good alfalfa hay and some corn (handful each) morning and night. And they get free choice loose goat minerals.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

What's Wynter's body condition score?

I have had to learn that condition can only be accurately assessed with your finger tips; I'd hate to guess anything from her picture.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I'd say she might be a little underweight. I've been thinking I should deworm her too but thot maybe I should wait till after kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is a month to 3 weeks, that is a long time and a lot of udder fill can happen within that time frame.
You are feeding her right.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

There's all different philosophies on worming but fwiw I'd encourage a fecal before worming. No wormer works on all worms (which might mean stressing her system without a benefit, and then she's still wormy afterwards); in addition, coccidia can make an appearance when a goat's immune system is compromised... like when they're pregnant, and their immune system is suppressed... in which case if she's struggling with that, no wormer will do anything.
Or, you find that she's not wormy at all!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'll keep a close eye on her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucy's ligaments are extremely soft! I have her marked as due feb 17. She's huge again! She's given me tiny triplets and last year big twins. 
A couple other does also getting really soft ligs....can't wait for kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Well that was horrible! Wynter's twins were born dead today. First one came breech with my help. Obviously premature so I knew the other would be dead too. 2nd one presented one front leg and for the life of me I could not find other discernable body parts! Long story short I pulled it out in pieces. I believe it had died weeks ago and was already decomposing. No wonder she was losing weight and no udder forming! Now I'm just hoping she'll pass placenta okay and can recover. NOT a good start to my kidding season!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no! I’m so sorry.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ugh - I'm sorry that is how your season began. Good work getting the job done. Hope she recovers just fine.


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

So sorry, that sounds horrible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I've never had one like this before. I wondered why it died. She's high on the pecking order but I suppose she could have got slammed in the side. The birthing fluid and kids had such a strange smell.....almost sweet and spicy, not like what I remember amniotic fluid to smell like! I've given her penicillin and vitamin paste. Watching her closely!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She could of very welcome gotten hit hard.

I would start her on antibiotics if you have not already. Flush her and put an afterbirth bolus in there. 
Be sure all the pieces of the kid are out of there.

Hopefully she will drop her afterbirth soon.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

poor baby


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Nubian and babies not very long ago so I feel the pain.



minibarn said:


> Well that was horrible! Wynter's twins were born dead today. First one came breech with my help. Obviously premature so I knew the other would be dead too. 2nd one presented one front leg and for the life of me I could not find other discernable body parts! Long story short I pulled it out in pieces. I believe it had died weeks ago and was already decomposing. No wonder she was losing weight and no udder forming! Now I'm just hoping she'll pass placenta okay and can recover. NOT a good start to my kidding season!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

LuvmyNubians said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my Nubian and babies not very long ago so I feel the pain.


So sorry for your loss! 
Wynter seems to be doing okay although she's very sore and moves gingerly. She gets up and eats at the feeder and then stands back by the wall again. I haven't seen any placenta at all and she looks all clean on her backend. I'm thinking she may have passed it and then ate it while I was in the house. Hoping she'll be stronger tomorrow. Poor girl was looking for her babies the first couple hours but seems to be over that now.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm so sorry, that's the stuff nightmares are made of. Prayers that the rest of your kidding season is easy and trouble free!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Kath G. said:


> I'm so sorry, that's the stuff nightmares are made of. Prayers that the rest of your kidding season is easy and trouble free!


It is! In fact I had trouble sleeping last night just remembering the horror I felt and also because of my aching muscles from the difficult delivery. Thanks!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So sorry that happened, terrible start to an exciting time.


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

It probably wouldn't hurt to get her checked out to make sure she did pass it. From my understanding they usually don't eat all of it. I pray she heals up and the rest of your herd all have healthy deliveries.



minibarn said:


> So sorry for your loss!
> Wynter seems to be doing okay although she's very sore and moves gingerly. She gets up and eats at the feeder and then stands back by the wall again. I haven't seen any placenta at all and she looks all clean on her backend. I'm thinking she may have passed it and then ate it while I was in the house. Hoping she'll be stronger tomorrow. Poor girl was looking for her babies the first couple hours but seems to be over that now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is concerning, she is not cleaning out.
You should see a bloody discharge from her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wynter's acting fairly normal today and has a good appetite. She does a partial squat every now and then without much coming out. Her back-end is a little less swollen looking and there's drips of discharge at times. At noon I did find two small puddles (cd size) of dark mucous that I'm sure came from her. I've left her running with her herd mates to keep from stressing her out. I gave her a long-acting penicillin yesterday and giving probiotic vitamin paste periodically. What would u give her to make sure she's cleaned out?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies usually stimulate mama's udder to help make her contract to clean, but she has no babies to help with that. 
She will clean out, but if you could milk some on and off and gently bump her, may help. 

Glad she is doing well.

Good you gave her long-acting penicillin.
Give it 2 x a day. What dosage are you giving?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry you lost the kids


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I gave her PropenLA dosed at 3ml/30lbs. I gave one dose yesterday and thought I could give another dose 2 days later. The bottle would actually say 3 days later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, not familiar with that type. 
So cannot advise.
But I do know, goats have a faster metabolism than other animals.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops that should have said 1ml/30lbs. Good to know about the goats' metabolism. Thanks!
And about milking her to stimulate contractions.....she has no udder at all so I haven't even tried that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she doesn't have an udder, then it won't do much. You don't want to start her up milking either.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Crisis seems to have passed for Wynter and she's recovering well! She's active with a normal appetite, pushing her way through the herd to get what she wants. Still walks a little stiff like her backend is sore.
I'm watching the other girls closely! Today is day 145 for some of them. Some are discharging a little and ligs are really soft. No full udders yet though. 
This morning I hung heat lamps over my 2 kidding pens so they're ready to go when babies arrive. Weather is staying below freezing for the next week or two. That always makes me nervous....making sure the kids stay warm enough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So according to what I saw in breeding activity....my big black doe Jasmine is day 150 tomorrow and my big traditional boer Lucy is day 150 this saturday. She's the doe on left in second pic. Her daughter is beside her and due feb 24. Here's their backsides today. They've really filled udders since 2 weeks ago!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think i'll have baby news by morning! 3 does have filled their udders today and a couple other girls are acting suspicious. Can't wait!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Twin girls for Amelia early this morning! They came between my camera checks and she had them all cleaned off. Great mom!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats!  Pictures?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Congrats!  Pictures?


I know, I know! soon.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The happy little family.....and it's also 'family day' today!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Buck/doe twins for Polly early this morning! Great 2nd time mom had them cleaned and nursing when I came out to check on her! Funny how the elf ears dominate. Polly is half lamancha-half boer. Kids now are half kiko. Will be interesting to see how they grow!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats!!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And now Jasmine seems to be in labour!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Any news


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nothing yet. She's being vocal, pawing ground, up and down, but no pushing yet. Little bit of discharge hanging so think she's getting really close! Day 155 today!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Now she's pushing!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Yay


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Quad girls! 2nd was stillborn and really tiny. I'm left with a small, medium, and large doelings. I bounced her and couldn't feel any more kids so I hope she's done. Pics later....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to mention....i had to fish out the last kid. She was presenting with only front feet. Head was twisted way back. Since one kid had already been stillborn I was afraid this last one might be too. So glad she's alive and is strong and feisty already!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, quads and they were all girls! I’m sorry that one was stillborn - glad the other ones are doing well so far, though! 

How’s mama doing?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Mama's doing great! She's kidded before but not with me. She hasn't passed placenta yet but she seems fine and is being very attentive to her 3 babies. Yes I'm thrilled they're all girls!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats!

Quad girls!! Too bad 2 didn't make it  Those two Manacha X kids are adorable


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Quad girls!! Too bad 2 didn't make it  Those two Manacha X kids are adorable


Thanks!
Actually only 1 didn't make it. 
These 3 are doing fine! I'm watching close to see if Jasmine has enough milk for 3. I may end up pulling one to bottle feed.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, man...they are ADORABLE!! I want that tan one  She's so cute. Glad to know I mis-read and that 3 made it!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

minibarn said:


> Thanks!
> Actually only 1 didn't make it.
> These 3 are doing fine! I'm watching close to see if Jasmine has enough milk for 3. I may end up pulling one to bottle feed.
> View attachment 128389


Congrats! Nice work getting the last doeling out. Thank goodness you were there.

I had very good luck bringing a 16 oz bottle twice per day to a set of triplets I left on a mixed breed doe rather than completing pulling a bottle baby! I split the bottle and supplemented all three for several weeks so they got enough and then I think about week 4 or 5 they were using the creep feeder really well and I stopped.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

minibarn said:


> Quad girls! 2nd was stillborn and really tiny. I'm left with a small, medium, and large doelings. I bounced her and couldn't feel any more kids so I hope she's done. Pics later....


Congrats! Sorry you lost one but congrats on the remaining triplets!



SalteyLove said:


> Congrats! Nice work getting the last doeling out. Thank goodness you were there.
> 
> I had very good luck bringing a 16 oz bottle twice per day to a set of triplets I left on a mixed breed doe rather than completing pulling a bottle baby! I split the bottle and supplemented all three for several weeks so they got enough and then I think about week 4 or 5 they were using the creep feeder really well and I stopped.


 Going to keep this in mind. Depending on who of my does has triplets this year, I may give this a go instead of finding homes for bottle babies. Only problem is about half my herd usually has triplets..... Did you use replacer or whole milk?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lstein said:


> Going to keep this in mind. Depending on who of my does has triplets this year, I may give this a go instead of finding homes for bottle babies. Only problem is about half my herd usually has triplets..... Did you use replacer or whole milk?


I used whole fat cows milk from the grocery store warmed to 100*F and introduced the bottle on day 2 or 3. I didn't want to commit to bottle feeding for 16 weeks and I don't care for human-raised goats but just providing this supplementation until they really hit the creep feeder hard was perfect for me. I'm not saying the doe didn't lose weight - she sure did feeding triplets! But it made me feel confident about leaving all three with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the cute babies and saving the one with the head back, that is a tough position and they usually die, if you don't get them out quick enough and get that head re-positioned. Good work.
So sorry about the one that was lost. 

Glad mama is doing well too.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Congrats on the cute babies and saving the one with the head back, that is a tough position and they usually die, if you don't get them out quick enough and get that head re-positioned. Good work.
> So sorry about the one that was lost.
> 
> Glad mama is doing well too.


Thanks! 
The first 3 kids came one after the next about 10 min apart. When she started pushing again for the fourth one a number of up and down times, I just had a bad feeling that something's wrong. When I first felt the kid I thought maybe it was back legs coming first. But then seeing the hooves I was sure it's front feet and no head to be found anywhere near. Luckily Jasmine is a big doe and there was a nice amount of room inside to maneuver the kid into proper position. I'm so happy with how well it all turned out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good work.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucy's kids are on their way! Yay! She was huge last year too and just had twins so I'm really anxious to see if she'll have more this time. Her udder has been filling all day and teats are looking filled. She's very restless and has a little fluid dripping. May be a few hours yet but hopefully not!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Any progress from lucy tonight?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes finally at 2am.....flashy big twin doelings! Textbook kidding and she has them nursing well. That's 8(woulda been 9) girls and 1 boy out of 4 does!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! Hope I get a ratio like that 

Congrats on more doelings!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here's the 2 gorgeous girls! Funny how the two sides of the black and white doeling look quite different! And the brown and white





















one has just the same color of brown as her sire. Love them both and I'm really tempted to keep these two!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats, they are so nice and cute


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are precious!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So I need to tell you all.....the yearling ff kiko doe in this group began growing an abscess in the past week or so. I noticed fluffy fur a couple days and finally yesterday morning caught her to feel it. It was a lump! in front of her shoulder in a probable spot for CL. I bought this doe last summer at a farm where I saw a couple goats with suspicious scars but decided to take the risk. Now in late pregnancy it appeared. It had not burst and is still far from ripe but I'm trying hard to keep my herd clean. I know many breeders in my area don't worry about it and allow it to continue in their herds. So I decided to advertise this girl yesterday with full disclosure about possible CL and a buyer came for her last night. Well this afternoon he messaged she had buck/doe twins this morning and all is going well! I had her due date as March 1 so the move may have triggered labour even though it was not a long distance to go. I felt bad letting her go so close to kidding but really don't have proper space to keep her if it turns out to be CL. She was a doe I hadn't really intended to keep long term anyway. Hopefully she can continue to produce in her new herd!
So now I'm down to just 3 does left to kid this round....1 kiko and 2 traditional boers, due tomorrow and monday. Wonder what they'll have!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Aw, I’m sorry about your Kiko doe.  You had a buyer pretty quickly though!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Goat_Scout said:


> Aw, I'm sorry about your Kiko doe.  You had a buyer pretty quickly though!


Thanks! Yes I was happy to have a buyer so quick! Normally I would have priced a heavy bred doe like that $350 or more but because of the lump I put on a price of $175. I had 3 other buyers who would have come for her last night too! I'm sad to lose her and her twins this way but also glad I don't need to try to look after an oozing abscess in the next weeks. She was a sweetheart!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you had to sell her  

The kids are all adorable, congrats!!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I found with selling cows and goats. I never regret selling them, i always regret NOT selling them. My rancher neighbor told me when in doubt, just sell and they always regretted when deciding not to sell. You did the rght thing by keeping your herd clean


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I know it was the right decision for me and my herd. I hated stressing her out by the move but knowing she already kidded now and all is well makes me feel better.

Watching my kiko doe closely here....her udder is growing rapidly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You made the right decision for your herd.

I am sorry it happened, but glad it was caught early. 

Moving her most likely triggered her to kid, but she was within a week, so things should be OK.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

A big single doeling for one of the boers, Joy, just now! She was stuck trying to come out back feet first. With a little help to straighten her feet I was able to pull her out. She's so big she has trouble getting on her feet and seems a little slow yet. Hasn't nursed on her own but did with my help. I'm letting them alone for a bit now and hopefully they'll figure it out. She looks very similar to the black and white doeling born in the last set.
Meanwhile my kiko's udder is filling but her ligaments are still fairly firm.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Joy's doeling from Saturday....she's a solid chunky girl!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And this morning my last 2 does kidded! Kiko doe, Sassafras, has dark twin girls, 1 black and 1 dark chocolate. And my boer, Maggie, has white twin boys! Pics of the boys will come later. Total is 11 girls and 3 boys! Here's the dark twin doelings....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

The twin boys.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a nice end to your kidding season!


----------

